
Why Did Facebook Pick OCaml to Build Hack and Flow - pmarin
http://stackoverflow.com/a/27075306
======
ankurdhama
The only "real and practical" reason I can think of is that the team were
familiar with OCaml language and they were able to convince the
management/others/etc about using the language.

